# GH and KH conversion from ppm



## KrishP (25 Jan 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have recently tested my water (straight from the tap) and I got 100ppm GH and 70ppm KH. I was just wondering if anyone knows the calculation to get it to degrees I think? e.g GH 6


----------



## Andy D (25 Jan 2014)

Divide by 17.9


----------

